# Miltuple Problem with Lenovo Thinkpad X100e



## anshulbshah (Jun 11, 2011)

*Multiple Problem with Lenovo Thinkpad X100e*

I Have a Lenovo Thinkpad X100e and with it came Windows 7 Starter edition (not preinstalled)..
I Have a couple of problems.:
*1)Lenovo Access Connection doesn't work *.. 
       ->Its toolbar App works but when i open the program i get the following 
          error : 
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	Access Connections.exe
  Application Version:	5.3.0.0
  Application Timestamp:	4bcffad3
  Fault Module Name:	KERNELBASE.dll
  Fault Module Version:	6.1.7600.16385
  Fault Module Timestamp:	4a5bdaae
  Exception Code:	e0434f4d
  Exception Offset:	00009617
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.11
  Locale ID:	1033
  Additional Information 1:	0a9e
  Additional Information 2:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
  Additional Information 3:	0a9e
  Additional Information 4:	0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


*2)Lenovo  ThinkVantage Toolbox* : 
       ->Says that there's a problem with installed fonts which is preventing      the  program from running .Asks me if i want to repair clicking which a pop up shows that the repair was unsuccessful. 
*3)Lenovo Power Manager* - shows the following error : Description:
  Stopped working

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
  Problem Signature 01:	pwmui.exe
  Problem Signature 02:	1.0.0.0
  Problem Signature 03:	4dacfd52
  Problem Signature 04:	PresentationCore
  Problem Signature 05:	3.0.0.0
  Problem Signature 06:	4b595103
  Problem Signature 07:	5019
  Problem Signature 08:	0
  Problem Signature 09:	System.TypeInitialization
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.11
  Locale ID:	1033
_The above three programs were working fine when i installed them at first but seemed to give problems later_
4)Bluetooth - The X100e has inbuilt bluetooth radio .This worked just fine with the software n drivers that Came with it ( ThinkPad Bleutooth 2.2 with EDR II ) until i installed BlueSoleil . There was some problem n bluetooth stopped working . I tried restoring , reinstalling the Thinkpad one but all in vain.

5)Microsoft Mathematics : I want to run this software Badly on My X100e but it gives me the following error when i run it : 
Description:
  Stopped working

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	CLR20r3
  Problem Signature 01:	mathapp.exe
  Problem Signature 02:	4.0.1108.0
  Problem Signature 03:	4cdb079f
  Problem Signature 04:	PresentationCore
  Problem Signature 05:	3.0.0.0
  Problem Signature 06:	4b595103
  Problem Signature 07:	5019
  Problem Signature 08:	0
  Problem Signature 09:	System.TypeInitialization
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.11
  Locale ID:	1033

(p.s : this error looks similar to the other ones so i thought of addign Microsoft Mathematics to my list of problems)

I tried a Clean Boot ( as the microsoft site suggested )..
But after disabling the drivers n startup services the M.S Mathematics still refused to open)..

further if i reinstall windows ( i have a WIn 7 Starter OEM pack ) can i use my Windows Activation key once again .?


----------



## mrintech (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

I can only help you with following:



anshulbshah said:


> further if i reinstall windows ( i have a WIn 7 Starter OEM pack ) can i use my Windows Activation key once again .?



You can backup the current activation by means of ABR Software: ABR (Activation Backup and Restore) | directedge.us - Though it depends on the type of OEM version you are using

Check following articles for complete details:

* Download ISO File, Create DVD & Activate Windows 7 Legally
* ABR Software Unable to Backup Windows 7 Activation?

Hope this helps when you want to Clean Install Windows


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

Seems like your Windows got corrupted. I usually do a clean install when I face such problems.
And please be specific on the Thread Title.


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

Not sure ,but, u can check   For Microsoft Mathematics....it's worth a shot......U ll have to translate the page to english.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

Please have proper thread titles. The title you have used here is forbidden in forum rules.


Anyways, you're Windows seems corrupted. Use the repair option in dvd or do a clean format.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

Actually that Windows 7 Starter Edition you have is a Cr@p , buddy!!

Get yourself atleast Windows 7 Home Premium. Buy from Microsoftstore.co.in

------
I don't know how you got that Windows 7 Starter Edition OEM (not preinstalled) on your laptop. This "Win 7 Starter " is for pre-installing only by qualified OEM's.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

or you can try linux

fyki : you dont need the pre-installed crap that comes with laptops. my advice;do a complete format and reinstall whatever os you want to.


----------



## anshulbshah (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

I m ok wid a clean install...but after i install the os and when i m asked for the activation key can i insert the one i got wid the os ... this question pops up in my mind because the McAfee i  have has a got a utility to backup ( or surrender ) the activation key when i reinstall the OS..
 i got this laptop in TCS IT WIz..(the netbook got no preinstalled os ..jst the dvd for WIn 7 Starter)..
p.s srry for the thread title


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*

If McAfee doesnt accept your CD key properly just dump it and use Avira Free antivirus.



			
				 anshulbshah said:
			
		

> i got this laptop in TCS IT WIz..(the netbook got no preinstalled os ..jst the dvd for WIn 7 Starter)..


 Any version of Windows 7 is fine till it gets the work done


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Help Pls...*



thetechfreak said:


> If McAfee doesnt accept your CD key properly just dump it and use Avira Free antivirus.
> 
> Any version of Windows 7 is fine till it gets the work done



@*thetechfreak*

Are you out of your mind again!!!!

This is the third post from you I am looking at with meaningless reply.

He want to activate Windows 7 Starter Edition, which he got with his laptop. 

@ OP -->



			
				anshulbshah said:
			
		

> m ok wid a clean install...but after i install the os and when i m asked for the activation key can i insert the one i got wid the os




To answer your question,

YES! you can use the same Product Key you got with the OS DVD/CD.
You must be connected to internet to Activate online with the Product Key.
(it takes less then 30 seconds to Activate Online)

Regarding Mcafee: I can't answer that, sorry!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Offtopic:
Looks like something is wrong wid me. Will take a break now.
Sorry op, Tech&Me


----------



## anshulbshah (Jun 12, 2011)

thnx all...proceeding for clean install..hope the old product key works...


----------



## anshulbshah (Jun 14, 2011)

Solved...formatting done...Microsoft Mathematics Worked !


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Good to know your problem is solved. Keep in watch for some day.


----------

